# Evolution Sports | Hartmann Wheels – 18” New Releases



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Evolution Sports is pleased to announce 18” New Wheel Releases from Hartmann wheels.*
_Click on the product image to be directed to the product detail page on our website_
Hartmann S4 Replica – 18x8 et35 – Dual PCD 5x100 & 5x112 
Set of 4 Price - $1040.00

Hartmann A4 Sport Replica – 18x8 et35 – 5x112
Set of 4 Price - $1040.00

_About








Hartmann Wheels offers only the highest quality of new design and replica wheels. By selecting the top European Original Equipment and Aftermarket manufacturers for its wheel production, Hartmann Wheels are much stronger with better finish than the lesser Asian manufactured wheels. As an added bonus; Hartmann Wheels is owned by and staffed with enthusiasts, which helps guarantee the correct fitment is achieved for each wheel to the specific vehicle._
*Wheel & Tire Packages with free mounting and balancing are also available, please telephone for details*
*We welcome your order or questions via our website or telephone.*


----------



## ebenke (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Hartmann Wheels – 18” New Releases ([email protected])*

Do you have 20's like the new S6 will have? looking for 19's or 20's for an '05 S6, 4.2 'S'Line


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Hartmann Wheels – 18” New Releases (ebenke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ebenke* »_Do you have 20's like the new S6 will have? looking for 19's or 20's for an '05 S6, 4.2 'S'Line









There have been a few different wheel designs shown in the spy photos of the upcoming S6.
If you can provide us with photo of which wheel you are in reference to, we would be happy to provide you feedback on the availability.
We look forward to serving your needs.
Matt


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Hartmann Wheels – 18” New Releases ([email protected])*

Hey Matt,
Great price on the M1's. Any idea on how long your sale will last? I'm searching hi and low for the clink to get my 3.2 some new shoes...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Hartmann Wheels – 18” New Releases (GLI_Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_Man* »_Hey Matt,
Great price on the M1's. Any idea on how long your sale will last? I'm searching hi and low for the clink to get my 3.2 some new shoes...









Thanks for your kind words.
The M1 Mesh Wheels are getting very limited at the special pricing.
At this point there is only 1 set of the 18"x8" and low stock on the other sizes.
These will fit and look great on your A6 3.2L.
Please feel welcome to contact us via telephone with any questions and your are also welcome to place an order via telephone or our website.
Just let us know how we can help!
Matt


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Hartmann Wheels – 18” New Releases ([email protected])*

Thanks for the inventory "heads up", Matt.
Audi lists the 18" OEM as 245/40R18. Would the 18x8" work with a 245 mm tire, or would I be looking at 225/45R18's?
EDIT: Looks like this shouldn't be a problem, as far as I can tell.
I've googled and searched for what ET35 means, but I can't seem to figure it out.







Could I bother you for a quick answer?


_Modified by GLI_Man at 9:32 PM 10-17-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Hartmann Wheels – 18” New Releases (GLI_Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_Man* »_Thanks for the inventory "heads up", Matt.
Audi lists the 18" OEM as 245/40R18. Would the 18x8" work with a 245 mm tire, or would I be looking at 225/45R18's?
I've googled and searched for what ET35 means, but I can't seem to figure it out.







Could I bother you for a quick answer?

A 245 section width tire will work on an 8" wide wheel and offer great rim lip protection.
Many might argue that the 245 would work better with an 8.5", but it really will depend on the specific tire being mounted.
The "ET" is commonly referred to as "offset".
This is a measurement for where the wheel bolts to the hub.
It is based on an imaginary center line that is equal distance from the beat seats (where the tire contacts the wheel).
So in this case it would be 35mm from the center line of the wheel.
This is intended to be a "standardized" measurement, however inner and outer rim lip designs can very between each wheel design and cause this measurement to "appear" different when comparing 2 different wheel designs with the same specification.
I hope that helps.
Please feel welcome to contact us via telephone for a more "in-depth look".
Matt


----------

